

It's not C, it's the API - funkyboy
http://www.upbeat.it/2014/04/15/its-not-c/
Behind heartbleed there is a design flaw, it&#x27;s not the programming language fault.
======
chronid
Even if it was C, does it _really_ matter?

I think everyone in tech knows (or suspect, at least) writing good C is hard.
Very hard. But there is something comparable we can use? Something that can
offer a similar level of interoperability?

I'm not really sure.

